

Confirmed: Microsoft To Kill Windows Live Messenger in 2013 - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/11/06/confirmed-microsoft-to-kill-windows-live-messenger-in-2013/

======
allbombs
Do people still use msn? I use adium with multiple accounts from different
networks (including msn). Guessing this is more for hotmail interface aka
gmail video chat.

My msn contacts are never online.. more frustrating that it's going to clutter
my existing skype contact list with friends or associates from years past that
I never want to see or talk to.

~~~
stephengillie
If you never want to see them nor speak with them, and they're never online,
why are they on your contacts list?

~~~
allbombs
Why would I spend time managing contacts on a network/service that I rarely
use.

IE - some people use myspace to communicate with select people, but would
never spend time to update a friend list on a service they rarely use. Imagine
if they just imported all of your friends from myspace to fb.. disaster

